# Select und Insert in Schleife - Problem mit ResultSet



## Reth (16. Aug 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein seltsames Problem. Ich lese mit einem PreparedStatement Daten aus einer Tabelle von einer Host-DB2 über ein Gateway.

Beim Durchlaufen des Resultsets werden diese Daten zusammen mit anderen verwendet, um ein Insert-PreparedStatement zu füllen, welches später Inserts in dieselbe Tabelle ausführen soll. Die Sätze werden mit addBatch in der Schleife angelegt und das Insert-PreparedStatement wird nach dem Durchlaufen des ResultSets mit ExecuteBatch ausgeführt.

Alles klappt soweit fehlerlos, aber sobald ich das ResultSet schließen will, bekomme ich einen "Function sequence error" und hab keine Ahnung wieso!?

Weiss da jmd. Rat?

Vielen Dank schon einmal
Ciao


----------



## Reth (17. Aug 2005)

Also es scheint mit den PreparedStatements zusammenzuhängen.

Zumindest habe ich einen Fall, bei dem ich das ResultSet schließen kann.
Wenn ich diesen Fall aber direkt 2 Mal hintereinander laufen lasse, bekomme ich einen Function Sequence Error.

Prepare ich die in dem verwendeten Fall benutzten Statements zwischen den Aufrufen aber wieder neu, gehts.

Das ergibt irgendwie keinen Sinn!


----------



## Reth (29. Sep 2005)

OK. Das Problem sind unterschiedliche Versionen des DB2-Client und des DB2-Gateways.
Bei Angleichung der Versionen konnte ich diese Fehler mit einem eigens gebauten Testprogramm nicht mehr reproduzieren.


----------

